# Ankona Boats Featured at Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Flint Creek Outfitters in Riverview will be hosting Ankona Boats on Saturday, April 7, 2012 from 10:00 am until ?????  This will be first time that anyone will be able to check out all 4 of the Ankona skiffs (SUV 17, Copperhead, Cayenne, and ShadowCast) anywhere in the state without having to drive to the shop in Ft. Pierce.  

Flint Creek will be having food (Dutch Oven Cooking Contest) and drinks as well as sales going on inside the store.  

This is great chance to get up close and personal with all of the Ankona skiffs.  If you are an Ankona owner and would like to bring your skiff out to the event please give me a call or a PM and I will make sure space is available for your skiff. 

If you have any questions, feel free to call Flint Creek Outfitters in Riverview at 813-681-1888 or Capt. Jon Bull at 863-860-7250.

Flint Creek Outfitters is located at 13425 Fishhawk Blvd., Lithia, FL  33569.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish this was closer to me. It sounds like it will be a good day.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We got someone from TX possibly coming into town for the event!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Well then I guess Cocoa isn't quite so far. I am thinking about coming. If I come could I get some info about the Fort Desoto area in June from you? Thats going to be my first trip in the new ShadowCast that I put a deposit on a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Well then I guess Cocoa isn't quite so far. I am thinking about coming. If I come could I get some info about the Fort Desoto area in June from you? Thats going to be my first trip in the new ShadowCast that I put a deposit on a couple weeks ago.


I will have a chart ready for you and Google Earth pulled up. See you there!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not going to be able to make it. Didn't realize it's Easter weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

There are going to be some disappointed folks who looking forward to see your Copperhead in person.....myself included.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> There are going to be some disappointed folks who looking forward to see your Copperhead in person.....myself included.


I really wanted to make it up there. But a few things mounted up, as well as Easter. So it screwed up my plans all together.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Shadowcast, 
As it turns out I wont be able to make it either. Grandaughters 10th birthday party was changed to Saturday. She is probably the only thing that would keep me away.
If it's ok I will look you up just before my trip to Ft. Desoto and pick your brain for some local knowledge.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> .
> If it's ok I will look you up just before my trip to Ft. Desoto and pick your brain for some local knowledge.


That would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope you have better turn out then it looks like it's going to be. These "shows" take a lot of planning and work. Why would you schedule this between Good Friday and Easter?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I hope you have better turn out then it looks like it's going to be. These "shows" take a lot of planning and work. Why would you schedule this between Good Friday and Easter?


Scheduling in the Spring is tough. Lots of other events. But I bet we had between 50-75 people come and check out the skiffs. From 10:00-12:00 there were no less than 3 people digging around in each skiff. Great day! Pics coming.


----------

